# محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

من احد المعارض الدولية تعرض به محرك دائم الحركة يعتمد على رفع وسقوط الماء واستغلال الجاذبية الارضية فى توفير القدرة اللازمة لتشغيل هذا المحرك الضخم 

وهذا يعتبر حجه على العضو الذى اعتاد على الكذب ونشر التخلف العلمى بالمنتدى عن طريق تكذيبه للحقائق العلمية ورفضه لما تراه عيناه 

فماذا نفعل فيمن اعماه الله عن الحق 

فمن يهد الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادى له 


اسم الفديو

*Moon Pool*


الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yaNRSZRfWg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yaNRSZRfWg&feature=related


الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## aminabdulhady (19 يوليو 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من احد المعارض الدولية تعرض به محرك دائم الحركة يعتمد على رفع وسقوط الماء واستغلال الجاذبية الارضية فى توفير القدرة اللازمة لتشغيل هذا المحرك الضخم



فعلا شاهدت الفيديو وهو جميل ، و لكن كيف تم رفع الماء ليسقط على العجلة فتدور ؟
تحياتي


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

aminabdulhady قال:


> فعلا شاهدت الفيديو وهو جميل ، و لكن كيف تم رفع الماء ليسقط على العجلة فتدور ؟
> تحياتي


القوة الناشئة من سقوط الماء تعمل على ادارة العجلات وكل عجلة متصلة بمضخة رفع للماء تستخدم الحركة الناشئة من ادارة العجلة فى اعادة رفع الماء مرة اخرى 

فهنا يوجد فائض بالقدرة ايجابي 

وهو الناتج من محصلة جمع عجلة الجاذيبية الارضية وكمية الحركة المكتسبة في الثانية الواحدة لكتلو الماء المتساقط 
وبهذا الفائض لاتتوقف ابدا عند الدوران 

تكنولوجيا قد يرفضا البعض من المتخلفين علميا ممن يكتبون ردودهم باللغة العربية ولايريدونها ان تصل الى العرب 

فهكذا نجح الغرب بالتجارب والعلم وقلول كل الافكار الجديدة ودعمها 

وهكذا فشلنا نحن بسبب المتخلفين الذين يدعون انهم على درجة علمية = لم تنفعهم = ويرفضون قبول كل جديد لتحجر عقولهم 
فلن تدخل تلك التكنولوجيا عقولهم حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

جدا ممتاز


----------



## عبد الناصر2006 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*بايدنا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا*

​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بايدنا نصنع مجدا لحضارتنا
بارك الله بك اخ فجر على هذه المعلومة لم اكن اعرفها من قبل واني اجري تجارب بطريقة اخرى وذالك باستخدام وزن الماء الراكد لاستحداث الطاقة وانا والحمد لله اقتربت من النهاية 
والله ولي التوفيق 
اخوكم /عبد الناصر/ ابن فلسطين


----------



## المعتز بالله (24 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي لم أفهم لماذا تعتبر هذا المحرك دائم الحركة ..

ما فهمته هو ان الماء الساقط يولد طاقة تدفع العجلات للدوران فتعمل المضخة فيعود الماء مرة أخرى وهكذا ..

ألا تعتقد ان هناك فقدا نتيجة لشغل المضخة .. ولكن هذا الفرق لن يظهر في فيديو عمره دقيقة ونصف .. 

قد يظهر هذا الفرق بعد فترة من الزمن .. 

أرجو ان توضح الامر بالمعادلات .. أي بصيغة رياضية .. 

كيف يكون الفرق في الطاقة ايجابيا دائما كما تقول !! 

معنى كلامك ان سرعة دوران العجلات ستزيد مع مرور الوقت !! 

شكرا لك ..


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*المحركات دائمة الحركة حقيقة ام خيال*



fagrelsabah قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> من احد المعارض الدولية تعرض به محرك دائم الحركة يعتمد على رفع وسقوط الماء واستغلال الجاذبية الارضية فى توفير القدرة اللازمة لتشغيل هذا المحرك الضخم
> 
> ...


 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نحمد الله على ان هدانا للحق وانعم علينا بالعقل والفكر والإيمان

اولا 

البقاء لله تعالى وحده وكل شيء سواه فهو فان والإعتقاد بوجود محركات دائمة الحركة فيه خلل في العقيدة والله اعلم ولست ذو علم شرعي ولا يحق لي الفتوى

ثانيا

هذا الجهاز ليس الا عمل فني لتزيين واجهات المعارض ونحوها والدليل على كلامي هو شرح المصمم نفسه وفي اخر الفلم يوجد عنوان موقع المصمم

www.andrewsmithart.com

قمت بتصفحه بحثا عن هذه الآلة ووجدتها في قائمة تصاميم المياه واسم الآلة كما هو مذكور Moon Pool

ويذكر المصمم الشرح الآتي

“Moon Pool” was commissioned by the Springville Museum of Art for their permanent collection. It was finished and installed in the spring of 2004. It features several unique water elements including a “glass like” arch of water. Two of the main shapes are large copper kettles that came out of an old candy factory. The largest of the two measures about four feet in diameter. The main water wheel was probably the flywheel off of an old large steam engine of sorts. It was then covered with stainless steel cups to create a water wheel. This water wheel powers all of the other wheels through a series of belts and pulleys
“Moon Pool” is powered by a single water pump​ 


لاحظوا السطر الأخير وهو يقول ان هذا الجهاز يدار بواسطة مضخة ماء وبالمناسبة هي اول لقطة في الفلم​ 
فلا داعي لإنكار هذه الحقيقة​ 
ثالثا​ 
وهو الأهم​ 
عندما كنت في الجامعة تطرقت لموضوع المحركات دائمة الحركة بالتفصيل وخضت نقاشات مع عدة اساتذة بدرجة الدكتوراه والبروفسيور المساعد حول كيفية عمل هذه المحركات​ 
وقمت بتحليل احد النماذج البسيطة باستخدام العديد من معادلات الحركة في ميكانيكا الموائع وديناميك الحركة ومعادلات التصميم الهندسي وكانت النتيجة طبعا عدم امكانية صنع هذه المحركات​ 
والسبب ان لكل جسم متحرك طاقة ضائعة بسبب الإحتكاك اما مع القطع الأخرى او مع الهواء او الماء المحيط وبالتالي مقدار الطاقة الناتجة قطعا سيكون اقل من الطاقة المستهلكة وسوف تصل لحالة السكون بعد نفاذ كل الطاقة ​ 
ولو فرضنا حالة مثالية جدا وهي عدم وجود احتكاك اذا سيكون مقدار الطاقة الناتجة مساو لمقدار الطاقة المستهلكة ويكون مثل هكذا محرك عديم الجدوى ايضا لأنه لايمكن الإستفادة منه في ادارة اي احمال اخرى مثل المولدات او المراوح او غيرها​ 

فلا داعي للخوض في هذه المحركات ويجب علينا ان نصرف انتباهنا نحو الطاقات الحقيقية البديلة مثل الماء والشمس والرياح وحرارة باطن الأرض وغيرها​ 
وقد يسأل سائل كيف تعمل اذن المحركات على الماء او الهيدروجين​ 
واقول ان الله جلت قدرته وعزّ شأنه اودع في الماء طاقة هائلة قبل ان يخلق بني آدم ونحن فقط نستخلصها فالله سبحانه يستطيع ان يخلق من العدم ولكن نحن فلا والف الف لا​ 
وينطبق نفس الشيء على النفط فبضعة لترات تكفينا لإدارة محركات ضخمة وانتاج طاقة هائلة والسبب ان الله تعالى اودعها سابقا في النفط ونحن نستخلصها فقط​ 
والأمثلة غيرها كثير​ 
أخيرا اقول للزميل fagrelsabah ترفق بالمهندسين ولا تتهمهم جزافا فكلهم يسعى للحقيقة والعلم هبة من الله يعطيها من يشاء وكلنا لا نعلم شيئا ولا نساوي شيئا امام علم الله تعالى المطلق​ 

واعذروني على الإطالة وتذكروا ان العلماء العرب الأوائل هم اول من اخترع منهج البحث التجريبي وهو ارث اجدادنا ويجب ان نحافظ عليه​ 
تحياتي والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## د حسين (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*ينصر دينك ياعبد الله*

سيد عبد الله لقد تعرضت انا سابقا لهذا الموضوع وحاولت افهام من يتوهمون بوجود محرك دائم الحركة بشتى الوسائل وكانت النتيجة ان تعرضت للشتائم واتهمني فجر الصباح بالتخلف و التآمر على مصالح العرب سامحه الله وكذلك انت انتظر رد فجر الصباح وما يحويه من أوهام .
وشكرا


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (27 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اشكر ردك الجميل يا دكتور وادعوك دعوة اخوية للتحمل مهما كانت النتيجة فكل المهندسين دعاة علم وطلبة علم مهما بلغ بيهم المقام والله سبحانه وتعالى يبارك لطالب العلم وتقع علينا اجمعين مسؤولية افادة الآخرين بما نعلم

وفق الله الجميع وهدانا اجمعين للحق دائما واني حاضر لأي طلب يطلبه اي زميل في هذا المنتدى الغالي 

وان شاء الله رب العالمين يوفقني للإجابة بالرغم ممن محدودية معلوماتي

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الكثير من الناس وحتى اساتذة بالجامعه لايعلمون الكثير عن الطاقة الحرة ومصادرها السبب بسيط انهم يدرسون ماقد تم تدريسه لهم فقط وتلك المحركات للاسف مرفوضه من اصحاب مصادر الطاقة ليظل العالم فى الفقر والتلوث 

واتذكر جيد قوا اساتذتنا بالجامعه بالماضى انهم قالوا 
1= لايوجد نظرية من وضع البشر سليمة 100% وان كل نظرية لها استثناءات وحتى قانون حفظ الطاقة له استثناءاته 
فعلى الانسان ان لايكون مثل الحمار الذى يحمل العم وبردده وهو لايفهمه انما علينا ان نكون مثل ابن سينا وصلاح الدين
2= لاترفض الافكار الجديدة واعطها فرصتها لسنوات من البحث والدراسة فسيصل يوما ما الى ماتريد 
ولا تستمع الى الاغبياء الذين لايستطيعوا تقبل العلم والتكنولوجيا لانه عقولهم عاجزة او انهم يخافون شياء ما او ان مصدر رزقهم الكذب والتكذيب حتى يظل العغالم الاسلامى الى الابد فى قمة التخلف العلمى 

ومن قال لك لاتجرب ولابدرس ولا تبحث فاعلم انه انسان خبيث يعلم صحت ماتبحث عنه ويريدك ان تتركه لمصلحة له 
فلا شئ من علوم الفزياء قد قتل بحثا ودراسة كمما يردد بعض الحمى لنظل فى قمة التلوث البيئ والتخلف الحضارى ويظل الغرب متقدم علينا فى علوم التكنولوجيا ولا نكون الا مستوردين لسلعهم وفالسيارة الجديدة تساوى مليون برميل بترول 

3= كن على ثقة فى رب السموات والارض واستعن بالله تعالى لتصل الى نجاح ربما يكون سببا فى دخولك الجنه بما فرجت به عن امة المسلمين من ازمات وفقر 

ولاتلفت الى من قال لكم لاتجربوا هذا العلم ولاتدرسوه فهو خبيث يريد لكم الجهل والتخلف ولكن عقولكم متفتحه واستعينوا بالله ثم بالبحث العلمى الجاد لتصلوا باذن الله تعالى الى النجاح


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ولعلم الفرق بين من يكذب علينا وينشر تخلفه العلم ممن هو صادق ويريد لنا الخير ولامة المسلمين اليكم بعض المحركات والوثائق والمخططات الهندسية لها 

لعل الله تعالى ينفع بها احد المسلمين 

الرابط هنا
*ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي*

* كهرباء بالمجان 70 كيلووات ساعه من العالم الامريكي Troy Reed*

*كهرباء بالمجان 70 كيلووات ساعه من العالم الامريكي 
*

*





*

*Troy Reed*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html

*الصور المرفقة*



WO9010337_troy_reed_magnetic_motor_600.gif‏ (34.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 40)



US_patent_5742111_fig1_200.gif‏ (9.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 35) *الملفات المرفقة*



WO9010337_Magnetic_Motor.pdf‏ (70.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 9

لعل البعض سيكذب هذا الخبر كعادته ويقول انها دعاية امريكية 

فاليكم مخترع يابانى 



 
*



International prep 
Despite his plan to do things domestically first, Minato is well prepared for the international markets. He is armed with both six years of living and doing business in Los Angeles in the early 90s -- and with patent protection for over 48 countries. His is hardly a provincial perspective. 

His US experience came after playing the piano for a living for 15 years. He began tinkering with his invention in the mid-70s. The idea for his magnetic motor design came from a burst of inspiration while playing the piano. 

But Minato decided to drop everything in 1990 to help his daughter Hiroko, who at the age of 20 decided that she wanted to be a rhythm and blues star in the US. Minato is a strong believer in family: If Hiroko was going to find fame and fortune in the US, Dad had better be there to help manage her. He suceeded in helping Hiroko to achieve a UK dance chart number one hit in 1995. 

In 1996 Minato returned to Japan and his magnetic motor project. The following year he displayed his prototypes to national power companies, government officials and others at a five-day conference in Mexico City. Interest was palpable, and Minato realized that his invention might meet a global need for energy-saving devices. 




Subsequent previews and speeches in Korea and Singapore further consolidated his commitment to bringing the invention to fruition, and he was able to bring in several early-stage investors. 

During the late 90s, Minato continued to refine his prototypes. He also stayed in constant contact with his lawyer, registering patents in major countries around the world. Through his experiences in the US he realized that legal protection was critical, even if it meant delaying release of the technology by a couple of years. 

Ironically, by the time he'd won patents in 47 countries, the Japanese patent office turned him down on the grounds that "[the invention] couldn't possibly work" and that somehow he was fabricating the claims. 

But a few months later they were forced to recant their decision after the US patent office recognized his invention and gave him the first of two patents. As Minato notes: "How typical of Japan's small-minded bureaucrats that they needed the leadership of the US to accept that my invention was genuine." 





By 2001, the Minatos had refined their motors and met enough potential investors to enter into a major international relationship, initially with a Saudi company, to be followed thereafter by companies in the US and elsewhere. 

However, fate dealt the investors and Minato's business a serious blow when the World Trade Center was attacked in New York. The Saudis retreated, and Minato's plans fell back to square one. 

Now Minato is once again ready to move. With the first order in the works and more orders pending successful prototypes, he has decided that investors don't have to be primary partners. He is actively accepting inquiries from corporate investors who can bring strategic advantages and corporate credibility with them. His company, Japan Magnetic Fan, will make a series of investment tie-up announcements in the first and second quarters of 2004. 




Implications 
Minato's motors consume just 20 percent or less of the power of conventional motors with the same torque and horse power. They run cool to the touch and produce almost no acoustic or electrical noise. They are significantly safer and cheaper (in terms of power consumed), and they are sounder environmentally. 

The implications are enormous. In the US alone, almost 55 percent of the nation's electricity is consumed by electric motors. While most factory operators buy the cheapest motors possible, they are steadily being educated by bodies like NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association) that the costs of running a motor over a typical 20-year lifespan comprise a purchase price of just 3 percent of the total, and electricity costs of 97 percent. It is not unusual for a $2,000 motor to consume $80,000 of electricity (at a price of .06 cents per kilowatt hour). 

Since 1992, when efficiency legislation was put into place at the US federal level, motor efficiency has been a high priority -- and motors saving 20 percent or so on electrical bills are considered highly efficient. Minato is about to introduce a motor which saves 80 percent, putting it into an entirely new class: The $80,000 running cost will drop to just $16,000. This is a significant savings when multiplied by the millions of motors used throughout the USA and Japan -- and eventually, throughout the world. 




The devices 
Minato's invention and its ability to use remarkably less power and run without heat or noise make it perfect for home appliances, personal computers, cellphones (a miniature generator is in the works) and other consumer products. 

The magnetic motor will be cheaper than a standard motor to make, as the rotor and stator assemblies can be set into plastic housings, due to the fact that the system creates very little heat. Further, with the motor's energy efficiency, it will be well suited for any application where a motor has limited energy to drive it. While development is still focused on replacing existing devices, Minato says that his motor has sufficient torque to power a vehicle. 





With the help of magnetic propulsion, it is feasible to attach a generator to the motor and produce more electric power than was put into the device. Minato says that average efficiency on his motors is about 330 percent. 

Mention of Over Unity devices in many scientific circles will draw icy skepticism. But if you can accept the idea that Minato's device is able to create motion and torque through its unique, sustainable permanent magnet propulsion system, then it makes sense that he is able to get more out of the unit than he puts in in terms of elctrical power. Indeed, if the device can produce a surplus of power for longer periods, every household in the land will want one. 




"I am not in this for the money," Minato says. "I have done well in my musical career, but I want to make a contribution to society -- helping the backstreet manufacturers here in Japan and elsewhere. I want to reverse the trends caused by major multinationals. There is a place for corporations. But as the oil industry has taught us, energy is one area where a breakthrough invention like this cannot be trusted to large companies." 

Minato was once close to making a deal with Enron. But today, he is firmly on a mission to support the small and the independent -- and to go worldwide with them and his amazing machine. "Our plan is to rally smaller companies and pool their talent, and to one day produce the technology across a*


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة 

مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها 

وكيف يمكن انتاج 800% فائض كهرباء اكثر من الاستهلاك لها 

اسس علمية لمعلومات غائبة عنا




المخططات بالمرفقات*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark.pdf‏ (687.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 17)



Electrical generator, self-powered .pdf‏ (1.10 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 17)



Electric motor, Ben Teal .pdf‏ (754.4 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 15)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* المزيد من المخططات للطاقة الحرة 


لعلها تساعد الكثيرين على فهم معنى الطاقة الحرة والطرق غير التقليدية للحصول عليها 


بالمرفقات*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Fan Battery Pulser, Imhotep.pdf‏ (583.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 16)



Magnet motor, Charles Flynn.pdf‏ (1.82 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 19)



N-machine generator, Michael Faraday.pdf‏ (688.6 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 25)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* المزيد من مخططات الطاقة الحرة 


مع الاختراعات الجديدة وشرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عملها 
Acoustic water pumps: Bellocq, Dickinson and Benson 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.

Pancake Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5

Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark Chapter 5

Electrical generator, Alberto Molina-Martinez Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Joseph Cater Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Alfred Hubbard Chapter 5

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 5

Aspden Efect, Harold Aspden Chapter 5

Aerial system, Frank Prentice Chapter 5


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
المخطط بالمرفقات
*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Tesla Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.pdf‏ (687.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 18)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6

Battery-pulser, Ron Pugh Chapter 6.

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 6

Automotive Relay battery pulser, Imhotep Chapter 6


المخطط بالمرفقات
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6.pdf‏ (583.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 19)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*------


Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7

Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Raymond Phillips Chapter 7
Aerial system, Roy Meyers Chapter 7
Aerial system, Thomas Henry Moray Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7
الوثيقة بالمرفقات


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
* 

*الملفات المرفقة*



Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7..pdf‏ (341.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 20)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*------------


Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8


Clem engine, Richard Clem Chapter 8.

Compressed-air engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8
Compressed-air engine, Leroy Rogers Chapter 8.


Compressed-air tank, Scott Robertson Chapter 8.

Compressed-air/oil engine, Eber Van Valkenburg Chapter 8

Neal Compressed-air Engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8

Self-powered water-jet electrical generator Chapter 8
Turbine, Michael Eskeli, Chapter 8
Vortex tube, Chapter 8

Water-jet self-powered 800 watt generator Chapter 8.











المخططات بالمرفقات* 

*الملفات المرفقة*



Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8.pdf‏ (1.54 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 25)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

* ==
Co-axial Cable Electrets, Chapter 9

Electrets, Chapter 9

Pyramid, James Brock Chapter 9

Pyramid, Peter Grandics Chapter 9

Pyramid, Thomas Trawoeger Chapter 9

Stromerzeuger, Hans Coler Chapter 9

Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9


الملف بالمرفقات
====*​


*الملفات المرفقة*



Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9.pdf‏ (598.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 16)


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*Change Player Size





Watch this video in a new window






FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M&feature=player_embedded

ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...ayer_embedded#*


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (29 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي فجر لايسعني الا ان اشكرك على هذا الجهد الرائع . والى الامام واتمنى من الاخوة المشاركين تطوير النظرية 
بمنطق . وليس العكس .


----------



## د حسين (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*كنت اتوقع غير ذلك*

يا سيد فجر الصباح ....... كنت انتظر منك جوابا محددا ردا على ما أوضحه السيد عبد الله .....كما توقعت منك اعتذارا أدبيا ....
ولكنك مصر على الجري وراء أوهام 
ان موضوع محرك دائم الحركة أو ما تسميه انت الطاقة الحرة وهي ترجمة لكلمة فري بالانكليزية وهي هنا تدل على المجانية وليس الحرة .... هذه الفكرة ليست جديدة وقد سيطرت على عقول الأوروبيين مدة 500 سنة في العصور الوسطى وكانت عصور الانحطاط والجهل والتخلف في جميع أنحاء أوروبا انتهت في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر ..... ولكن ذيولها مازالت تظهر بين الفينة والأخرى في جميع أنحاء العالم في أوساط أنصاف المتعلمين ....وقد ثبت فشلها بشكل قاطع نظريا وعمليا ... وكل ما تراه في صفحات الانترنت وغيرها ماهو الا خدعة أو سوء فهم ..وأكبر دليل ما شاهدناه منك في مطلع هذا الموضوع ..أرجو أن تصحو من أوهامك ... واذا كنت على قدر كبير من الذكاء فأنصحك بالتوجه باتجاه الطاقات المتجددة التي سبق ان نوهنا اليها وهي فعلا مجانية ودائمة ومجدية وستغير وجه العالم .


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان الرد السابق يوضح للقارئ والاعضاء مدى شراسة الحرب والعداء لمصادر الطاقة الحرة والمجانية 
فكل عربي او مسلم يقدمها او يشرحها سيتعرض للهجوم عليه والتجريح و التعدى عليه من قبل بعض الذين ملء قلوبهم الغل والخبث على انتشار هذا العلم الى العرب 
ومع العلم اننى وضعت لكم براءة الاخترعات والمخترعين لها الا انهم يهربون من البحث والتحدث عنها السبب لانها صحيحة وناجحة ومن اراد التفصيل اكثر فعليه التوجه الى مواقعهم على الانترنت 
ومن اصبح عقله عاجز عن فهم تلك المحركات فليذهب الى طبيبه الخاص حتى يتوقف عن التعدى بالسب والتجريح على الاعضاء بالمنتدى ويقول للعلم انه اوهام = فكذالك كان مرضي البارنويا ومرض جنون العظمة = فهم يريدون للمسلمين التخلف عن ركب التكنولوجيا 
ولعل هذا يكون برهان للاعضاء الذين يتوصلون الى صناعة تلك المحركات فالحذر الحذر من الاعلام عنها فى وسائل الاعلام والا ستجدوا من يتتبعها لانهاءها 
كما يعمل على منع نشر هذا العلم بالمنتديات 
فلو كان الحديث عن راقصة لقام وصفق وهلل للموضوع 
وان كان الموضوع صحيح وحيوى وفيه انقاذ الامة من الفقر والتخلف والعجز فهو لها بالمرصاد


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كهربائي متوسط قال:


> اخي فجر لايسعني الا ان اشكرك على هذا الجهد الرائع . والى الامام واتمنى من الاخوة المشاركين تطوير النظرية
> بمنطق . وليس العكس .


جزاك الله خيرا اخى 
و يمكن الاستفادة من كل تلك المخططات لتلك المحركات من على االانترنت 

والحمد لله هناك الكثير من المهندسين العرب والمسلمين نجحوا فى صناعة تلك المحركات ولكن للاسف عناك من يتتبعهم لاخفاءها او الضغط عليهم واخذ تلك الاخترعات تحت مسميات مختلفه فالحذر الحذر ممن يكن لنا العداء وقد امتلئ قلبه بالغل والحقد والحسد على نجاحنا 
ولعل الاعضاء والقراء لموضوعات الطاقة الحرة سيجدوا هذا ويعرفوا على مدى التعدى والتتبع لكل الموضوعات اللتى تشرح الطاقة الحرة والمجانيةفيقول هذا هراء واوهام = ربما لان عقله امتلئ بالاوهام فيريد فرض جهله علينا 
فيدخل تلك الموضوعات ويقول لاتصدقوها ولاتقرءوها ويبداء فى التكذيب فقط 
لماذا ؟

لانه لايملك اسانيد علمية على كذبه 

وخوفه الشديد من ان نقوم بالبحث العلمى عنها وتجربتها فهو يعلم تماما انها ناجحه وصحيحة وبالتالى ستصل الينا كل التكنولوجيا ونتقدم 
فكل هذا يزيده غيظا وحقدا 

وللاسف لايستطيع الرد على المحركات اللتى تم وضعها من المخترعين على مستوى العالم لعجزه العلمى عن فهمها 
او لاسباب مالية بحته تعود عليه بالنفع ان قام بتتبع المنتديات ونشر خبثه بها 
والا فلماذا لايضع موعات باسمة بالمنتدى ويكتب بها تكذيبه بدلا من الاساءة الى الاعضاء الذين بذلوا الوقت والجهد لتقديم هذا العلم لنا 
وليظر ان قراء موضوعه احد
ولكن هناك من يريد ان يظل ملياردير على حساب الجهل والتخلف ليستمتع بجمع المال من عرق الفقراء ليزداد غنى على حساب ازدياد الفقراء فقرا وجوعا فهو لا يهتم الا بملئ ونفخ بطنه بالمال من دم الاخرين


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*دعوة للتفكر*



fagrelsabah قال:


> فعلى الانسان ان لايكون مثل الحمار الذى يحمل العم وبردده وهو لايفهمه انما علينا ان نكون مثل ابن سينا وصلاح الدين
> 2= لاترفض الافكار الجديدة واعطها فرصتها لسنوات من البحث والدراسة فسيصل يوما ما الى ماتريد
> ولا تستمع الى الاغبياء الذين لايستطيعوا تقبل العلم والتكنولوجيا لانه عقولهم عاجزة او انهم يخافون شياء ما او ان مصدر رزقهم الكذب والتكذيب حتى يظل العالم الاسلامى الى الابد فى قمة التخلف العلمى
> 
> ...


 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اما بعد فلقد قرأت رد الزميل fagrelsabah سامحه الله على تعقيبي حول موضوعه السابق وقد نقلت جزءا من رده وظللت بعض الكلمات الجارحة والشتائم باللون الأحمر

واقول حري بادارة المنتدى ان تتخذ اجراء حول هذا الموضوع فهذا ملتقى علمي رائع

وليس مكان لشتم المهندسين

ان الزميل fagrelsabah يقول انه علينا ان نكون متحضرين ونتطلع الى العلم فهل يكون ذلك بالشتائم ؟

هذه دعوة الى مشرفي الموقع لإيقاف هذه المهزلة واجباره على الإلتزام بالأخلاق والآداب في مشاركاته 

انا لا اخاطبه هنا فهو ليس اهلا لذلك بعد اللذي صدر منه وانا وغيري اذ شاركنا برأينا فهو عن خبرة سابقة وتجارب وابحاث

وان كان يعتقد بخطأ كل ذلك فعليه بتقديم الدليل العملي وهكذا يكون العمل الحضاري وليس باتباع الأسلوب الرخيص والمبتذل 

وهناك امر آخر وهو المحرك المغناطيسي للمخترع تروي ريد 

اولا
هو يختلف تماما عن الآلة اللتي طرحتها سابقا على اساس انها محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالماء والسبب ان المحرك المغناطيسي تم تصميمه استنادا على ظاهرة يتم تفسيرها من خلال النظرية الكمية واحتاج فترة من الوقت للإطلاع عليها وتكوين صورة شاملة عنها

ثانيا
الموضوع قيم وحري بك ان تترك الشتائم جانبا وتفسح المجال للجميع للمشاركة في ارائهم فيه فلو كنت حريصا على الموضوع العلمي فعلى الأقل قم ببعض التجارب حول هذا الموضوع وانشر نتائجك ولا تكتف بنقل الموضوع وكأنك تريد ان تقيم الحجة علي وعلى غيري بذلك ثم انك اقترفت خطأ كبيرا بنقله هنا لأنني اثبت لك بالدلائل بطلان الآلة الأولى (الة الماء) وبالتالي اي قارئ جديد للموضوع سيعتقد ان الآلتان تعملان بنفس المفهوم

ثالثا
هل تستطيع ان تقول لي لم المغانط اللتي كنا نلعب فيها ونحن صغار تحتفظ بطاقتها ويصطلح عليها بالمغانط الدائمة هل فكرت يوما من اين تأتي كل هذه الطاقة ؟
ان هذه المغانط هي مصدر الطاقة التي يدور بها المحرك المغناطيسي 
ولقد وجدت بعض الأفلام في اليوتيوب تتكلم عن هذا الموضوع وعن مصطلح علمي 
يسمى zero point energy extraction
لاحظ المحاضرة في الرابط ادناه وهي مكونة من تسعى اجزاء واليك الجزء الأول
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujLBM2sbHqA&feature=related

بالمناسبة الموضوع قد أثار اعجابي ولربما سأكرس وقتا كافيا فيه في المستقبل ان شاء الله

رابعا
ادعوك دعوة اخوية بعيدا عن التعصب والتمسك بمنهج علمي اخلاقي للعمل معا لدراسة هذا المحرك وانتاجه في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية وانا مستعد لنسيان شتائمك نحوي والبدء بصفحة جديدة خدمة لديننا وبلداننا وانتظر منك الجواب


خامسا
عليك ان تعتذر لكل الذين اسأت لهم وتذكر ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

abdulla_alazzawi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اما بعد فلقد قرأت رد الزميل fagrelsabah سامحه الله على تعقيبي حول موضوعه السابق وقد نقلت جزءا من رده وظللت بعض الكلمات الجارحة والشتائم باللون الأحمر
> 
> ...





لم اوجه لك سب او شتم مباشر 
وانما هو للذى يقوم بعمل عدة عضويات هدفها الوحيد منع انتقال هذا العلم للمسلمين والعرب 

وعندما اقول خبيث لانه لاهم له الا التكذيب 

ان لم يعجبك موضوع فاتركه اما ان كنت تصر على العناد فما هو السبب 
بعد ان قدمت بالموضوع الفرق بين التكنولوجيا ومن يبحث عنها وبين من يريدنا ان نظل في اخر الركب ونظل فى التخلف والبعد عن التكنولوجيا 

وللاسف اقولها بكل صراحة هناك من همه بالمنتدى الاساء بالسب والشتم الخبيث للاعضاء والاستهزاء بهم 
فهل عندما اكشف للقراء مدى خبث افعال واصفه بما فيه يسمي هذا تقصير 

التقصير هو العداء لكل من قدم لنا علما نافع وشرح لنا شيئا 

فان كنت لا تتقبل الواقع والتنكنولوجيا فاخرج من موضوعاتى واتركها لمن ينتفع بها والمنتدى مفتوح لك لتكتب الف الف موضوع وضع فيه ما تشاء وما تحبه 
اما ان تتعدى على بالاستهزاء فهذا مالا اقبله منك ومن امثالك 

فان كنت اهلا لاءلا تخاطبينى فلماذا لا تترك موضوعاتى لمن يريد وجه الله تعالى ورضاه ويعمل على خدمت المسلمين

والحمد لله تعالى هناك الكثير من الاعضاء نجحوا فى انتاج تلك المحركات بالعلم والعمل وليس الرفض والتكذيب 

لماذا هذا التجريح والشتم المباشر منك الى ؟؟؟



> انا لا اخاطبه هنا فهو ليس اهلا لذلك بعد اللذي صدر منه وانا وغيري اذ شاركنا برأينا فهو عن خبرة سابقة وتجارب وابحاث
> 
> وان كان يعتقد بخطأ كل ذلك فعليه بتقديم الدليل العملي وهكذا يكون العمل الحضاري وليس باتباع الأسلوب الرخيص والمبتذل


 اليس هذا ما تجيده
هل لاننى قدمت تلك التكنولوجيا للمسلمين والعرب ؟؟؟؟؟

ام لحقد خفي ؟


واطلب من اللادارة التدخل لوقف تلك المهزله


----------



## مهاجر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*للتوضيح والمتابعة...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مالذي يجري هنا ... يا إخوان نريد ان نترفع في نقاشاتنا العلمية

هذا النقاش خرج عن نطاق النقاش العلمي الإيجابي

ليس هناك مانع في النقد المنطقي والمتضمن للحقائق والنقاشات العلمية بدون تجريح او هدم للفكرة ... 

كما يجب على طارح الفكرة او الموضوع ان يتقبل النقد والنقاش بصدر رحب

شكراً لكم والرجاء التقيد بأدب الحوار

مع تحيات إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مالذي يجري هنا ... يا إخوان نريد ان نترفع في نقاشاتنا العلمية
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا ً أخي الفاضل مهندس مهاجر ..

فقد أوجزت فأبلغت .. وأسمح لي بهذه المداخلة..​ 


 الأخوة الأعضاء

أرجو من الجميع ضبط النفس وعدم التجريح بإستخدام الهمز واللمز .. وحقيقة انا متابع 
لكل المواضيع الخاصة بالطاقة البديلة وتلك بخصوص انظمة الطاقة المجانية (Free Energy Systems)

و أمرعلى نقاشات المواضيع وأجد فيها من الألفاظ التي لاينبغي ان ترد في ملتقى هندسي أعضاءه على قدر من العلم والمعرفة ..
وارجو ممن يطرح موضوعا ان يتوقع الموافق والمعارض والمستفز .. 
والحكمة ضالة المؤمن .. والجدل العقيم لايأتي بخير ..
ومن لديه علم وتجربة وحقيقة فليظهرها .. ويوضحها علميا وذلك هو الأجدى..

وارجو من المتحاورين الإلتزام بأدب الحوار ..

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه السداد.

ملحوظة : بعضاً من قوانين الملتقى ​3- *الالتزام بأدب الحديث والمحاورة وعدم الإساءة للدين **الإسلامي أو أيّ من الأديان السماوية الأخرى والابتعاد عن المساس بولاة الأمر في البلدان **العربية **والإسلامية **والتعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو الإيذاء أو التشهير أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين **المتعارف عليها رسمياً**.*


*4- **احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل أقسام الملتقى *


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم الان عادت الامور لنصابها والمياه لمجاريها
انا لا اريد الإنتقاص من أي احد ولكن كنت ادافع عن نفسي وغيري والله على ما اقول شهيد

واكرر كلامي انا امد يد الأخوة لفتح صفحة جديدة على ان يكون هناك رد ايجابي فالمهم في المنتدى ان الجميع يساهمون بآراءهم وليس التزمت والتعنت وكما قال الإمام مالك رحمه الله اننا كلنا يرد علينا الاّ صاحب هذا القبر ويقصد به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوانا في المنتدي ياريت نستهدي بالله ونحكم عقولنا فالاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه ودائمآ احنا كده العرب بناكل في بعض وكلمه تجمعنا وعصايا تفرقنا وده الي بيستفيد منه اعدائنا فياريت كل واحد يدلو بدلوه ولايجرح في الاخر حتي نصل للفائده المرجوه من هذا الحوار وبالنيابه عن الكل فانا اسف لكل الاطراف وامسحوها فيه انا ( علشان انا اللي اكلت الجبنه):67: مع تحياتي وشكرآ


----------



## المهندسه عبير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله


----------



## د حسين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى السادة المشرفين*

تحية طيبة 
أضم صوتي الى صوت السيد عبد الله وغيره ممن أكدوا عدم صحة نظرية محرك دائم الحركة .
وأحب ان اوضح ان من واجبنا تقديم النصح وبنية صادقة ويجب الا نترك هذه الأفكار تسيطر على عقول البسطاء لأن فيها اضاعة للوقت والجهد والمال وقد حصلت عدة عمليات نصب واحتيال في مناطق واسعة من العالم بهذه الطريقة ((( اللهم قد بلغت اللهم قد بلغت اللهم قد بلغت ))) وأطلب من المشرفين حذف أي موضوع يدافع عن المحرك المزعوم اذا كنا نريد أن يبقى هذا المنتدى ((( الهندسي ))) محترما .... والا فما الفرق بين مهندس واهم وآخر علمي متفهم لحقائق الأمور .
والله الموفق ​


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (1 ديسمبر 2009)

حياك الله دكتور 
واحب اضيف اضافة وسبق ان ذكرتها ان المحرك المغنطيسي هو خارج موضوع هذا النقاش فهو مبني على
اساس القوى المغنطيسية وسأحاول في المستقبل القريب ان شاء الله دراسة هذا الموضوع وتطبيقه عمليا
وان كل الجدل الذي دار كان حول الآلة اللتي تعمل بالماء واسمها Moon Pool وهي ليست محرك وانما عمل فني 
يتم تشغيله بواسطة مضخة ماء صغيرة

اللهم اهدنا لم تحب وترضى وافتح على علينا اجمعين من نور علمك ونسائم رحمتك آمين

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حكيم عمر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أنه من العجب حقاً أن ترى مثل هكذا مشادات في موقع علمي

و من الغريب أن ترى الناس يتجادلون في أمور تعتبر من المسلمات

في الهندسة . فكيف نجادل في محرك دائم الحركة والعلم يقول " الطاقة

لا تفنى و لا تخلق من العدم إنما تتحول من شكل لآخر "

فمن يجادل في هذا الموضوع عليه أولاً نقض هذا المبدأ , وهذا أمر

مستحيل أو أن يبين لنا من أين استمدت ألته الطاقة التي أنتجتها

وفي النهاية أريد أن أوجه رسالة إلى إدارة المنتدى :

يجب عليكم منع الشتائم منذ البداية فإن كتابة مقال يحمل فكر معين

ويحمل داخله مسبقاً إستهزاء و استخففاف و إهانة للمعارضين

يعتبر مخلاً بالحقوق الفكرية و يجب إيقافة أو تنبيهه على الأقل

تحياتنا لكاتب المقال وشكراً


----------



## محمددهب (2 ديسمبر 2009)

:30:موضوع مميز وشيق ومفيد:30:
_جزاك الله كل خير_


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا باشمهندسين الكلام دا مستحيل تحقيقه الكمال لله وحده ولو نظرنا الى الانسان وهو من صنع الله عز وجل لكى يكون لنا عبره وفى انفسكم افلا تتفكرون هل الانسان يعمل بلا طاقه كلا بل هو مخلوق ياكل لكى يستمد الطاقه من الاكل اتقوا الله وهو من صنع الله هل ياتى مخلوق ليعمل اله تعطى طاقه مستمره استغفر الله مستحيل هى سنه الله فى كونه


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لابد نحن العرب ان يكون لنا فكر هذا الكلام للتضليل هذا ما اعتقد الطاقه تاتى من الله عز وجل وفى السماء رزقكم وما توعدون الرزق ياتى من السماء والطاقه تاتى من السماء من الشمس والطاقه من الرزق وتتحول الطاقه الشمسيه الى كل الطاقات التى يتنعم بها الانسان مثال طاقه الرياح تاتى من فرق درجات الحراره وكذالك الاشجار تاخذ الماء وثانى اكسيد الكربون وكذلك الطاقه الشمسيه ومنها ياكل الانسان فيستمد الطاقه من الاكل وكذلك تتحلل الاشجار والحيوانات وتتحول الى البترول وتكون طاقه من الشمس كلها اتيه من الشمس والشمس منتهيه لامحاله لان كتلتها تقل لان الكتله تتحول الى طاقه وقودها الناس والحجاره اى الحجاره هى من وقود النار ومن خلق الحجاره والكتل فى هذا الكون اليس الله الطاقه كلها اتيه من الله وسنته فى هذا الكون ان لاتوجد كفاءه 100فى الميه وكلام الاخ هذا ان الكفاءه اصبحت اكبر من 100 فى الميه وهذا مستحيل الا تنظرون الى ما خلق الله حولكم هل كل ما ياكلوه يحولوه الى طاقه لا طبعا يوجد فقد فى بقايا الهضم وكذالك ما ينموا به الجسد لايوجد فى هذا الكون مخلوق يعمل بدون الحاجه الى الطاقه كل ما فى هذا الكون فقير الى الله يحتاج الطاقه لكى يعمل ولذلك انا اتحدى اى احد ياتى بمتور يعمل مدى الحياه بل هو مكتسب لطاقه وعندما تنتهى ينتى حركته


----------



## oj.jor1 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد قمت بالاشتراك على هذا الموقع علماً بانني لم ادرس الهندسة او اي مادة علمية على المستوى الجامعي ولكن لدي ميل شديد نحو المواد العلمية...وآمل ان استفيد من علم وخبرات الاعضاء المشتركين..
وسؤالي باختصار هل يمكن توليد طاقة حركية مستمرة باستخدام المغناطيسات (باستخدام خاصية التنافر) ام ان هذا مجرد فكر لدي لا علاقة له بالواقع والحقائق العلمية .؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*حسبي اللع ونعم الوكيل فى كل من يكذب العلم بدون سند وادلة*



fagrelsabah قال:


> ولعلم الفرق بين من يكذب علينا وينشر تخلفه العلم ممن هو صادق ويريد لنا الخير ولامة المسلمين اليكم بعض المحركات والوثائق والمخططات الهندسية لها
> 
> لعل الله تعالى ينفع بها احد المسلمين
> 
> ...


 

yبالدراسة والعلم نصل لمحرك مثل هذا المخترع اليابانى 
والفرق الوحيد بينه وبين البعض انه لم يغلق عقله عن فهم تكنولوجيا المحركات والحسابات المغناطيسية لها من اراد المزيد من الشرح ساضعه باذن الله تعالى لمن اراد ان يتفتح فكره وعقله للتكنولوجيا 

اما من اغلقها ويريد فرض فساد فكره هنا فليخرج من هذا الموضوع 

ولعل القارئ للتلك الموضوعات يتعرف على الحرب القائمة على الطاقة الحرة فلابد من ان تكون غالية جدا ومكلفه ولاتخدم عامة تالناس فقط للاغنياء 
فسبحان الله تعالى الذى سخر لنا كل شئ منها الطاقة

فقد اكد لنا الكثير من العلماء بان مصادرة الطاقة منتشرة ويمكن الحصوبل عليها بالمجان ولكن هذا يغضب البعض ممن يحبون جمع المال

ومن اراد التاكد من صحت تلك المحركات فليذهب الى موقع المحرك على الانترنت وليتاكد 

وحسبي الله تعالى فى كل كذاب يسيئ الى المسلمين خاصة والعرب عامة وتحرم عليهم تلك العلوم وان كلبت منه الاسنايد على كذبه تهرب منها كعادته فهو لايملك الا الغل والحقد والحسد


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*محرك اخر دائم الحركة للرد على الذين يعيشون في الاوهام ولاتتناسب عقولهم لفهم كلمة تكنو*

هذا موضوع اخر لمحرك اخر ارد به على المكذبين الذين لايملكون ادلة على كذبهم سوى التهجم على كل من يؤيد تلك المحركات 


فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم وحسبي الله وكفي به حسيبا 



*االسلام عليكم 

اخترع العالم Troy Reed الامريكي محرك كهربي يقوم بتشغيل نفسه ذاتيا وينتج 30 كيلووات ساعه وبحد اقصى حمل 70 كيلوات ساعه 

وذالك من خلال مغانط النيوديوم القوية جدا واستغلال الفيض المغناطيسي الهائل لها فى توليد الكهرباء 
وللاسف هذا احد المحركات المرفوضه من قبل المستثمرين لانهم يريدون ان تظل الطاقة الكهربية غالية وليست رخيصه ليزدادوا غناء ويزداد الفقراء فقرا 
فلا هم لهم بمعنى بيئة نظيفة او حل ازمة الفقر العالمية 


واستطاع هذا العالم من خلال عدة محركات قام بتصنيعها منذ عام 1994 الى عام 2006 ان يصل الى افضل محرك ومولد دائم الحركة وهو يستخدمه لتشغيل منزله بالكامل على هذا المولد الكهربي 
وفى حالة انقكاع الكهرباء عن المدينه فانه يقوم بامداد جيرانه بالكهرباء من مولده هذا 


وققد قام بتركيب احد تلك المحركات على سيارة فى الفديو الشهير له على يتيوب 


فهذلا جزاء من يجتهد ليتعلم ماهى الطاقة الحرة 

وهذا الاختراع للرد على المكذبين والمشككين للطاقة الحرة الذين يريدون العرب فى قمة التاخر والتخلف عن ركب التكنولوجيا 

ولكنها اختراعات تم محاربتها لنظل فقراء ومحتاجين الى الطاقة المكلفة 

ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزدادوا غناء على حساب الباقين 
ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا 

فاين المكذبين من تلك الاختراعات ام انها محرمة علينا لنظل الى الابد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للمزيد





Directory:Surge Motor Technology by Troy Reed

From PESWiki

Jump to: navigation, search


 Troy Reed with his motor


In around 1994, Troy Reed claimed to have a fuelless, pollution-free motor with around 7 kilowatts of output, powerful enough to run a house or a car. The technology received a flurry of high-level interest, including major media. Actor and co-inventor, Dennis Weaver organized a cross-country demonstration. 
The technology was apparently hampered when Troy's wife and VP of the company divorced and moved to Costa Rica. Reed admitted on tape in 1999 that he had not achieved self-sustainability. 
From 1980-1995, Troy allegedly built a generator that allegedly was powering his own home (and some of the neighbors when the power went out). Usually it put out around 15-30 kW, but it was capable of putting out 70 kW. 
As of 2006, the son, Mark, is doing other things, but would eventually like to resurrect the "Mach II" version of the magnet motor, for which he has the full blueprints that he drew. 



http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...y_by_Troy_Reed

الصور بالمرفقات*




*الصور المرفقة*



Troy_Reed_with_motor_300.jpg‏ (7.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 66)



Troy_Reed_demonstrating_motor_powering_a_light_300.jpg‏ (6.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 51)



Troy_Reed_motor_95x95.jpg‏ (1.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهد
الرابط هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

وهنا تم تركيب المحرك على سيارة 

وهذه السيارة لاتحتاج الى وقود ابد ولاشحن بالكهرباء 
فالمحرك الدائم الحرة بها يقوم بكل شئ ويعطى فائض من الطاقة الكهربية 
ومن اراد المزيد فليقراء شيئا عن العالم الجليل نيكولاى تسلا 
واضع مقياس تسلا لقياس المجالات المغناطيسية والكهرباء المجانية والذى تم تدمير برجه الذى يرسل الكهرباء لاسلكيا بالمجان الى كل الناس 











* بعض الصور للمحرك الدائم الحركة 
وتركيب نموذج منه على سيارة والسير بها*​


*الصور المرفقة*



وقود الماء 303.jpg‏ (26.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 18)



وقود الماء 304.jpg‏ (18.3 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 12)



وقود الماء 306.jpg‏ (28.6 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 12)


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*محرك دائم الحركة*

* السلام عليكم 
مع اختراع العالم لينديمان المولد الكهربي الذى يغذي نفسه بالكهرباء ويخؤج فائض


In the DVD presentation "Electric Motor Secrets", a no Back EMF, Magnetic Attraction Motor, with high torque and high electrical recovery is discussed. Near the end of the presentation, a rotor design called the "S" rotor is shown. In lab tests conducted after the film was finished, it was determined that the "S" rotor is more difficult to fabricate and does not perform better than a simpler design. This design consists of a simple cast iron rotor in the form of two cross bars. I call it the "X" rotor, and the configuration is shown below.










The basic motor configuration is as follows. The stator pole faces describe 30 degrees of arc. Each rotor cross bar face also describes 30 degrees of arc. There are four power strokes per revolution of the shaft. A power stroke begins when one of the cross bars is in the position shown in the illustration. 

The commutator turns the power coil ON for 15 degrees of rotation, and then turns the power OFF. The power then remains OFF for 75 degrees of rotation. This cycle repeats every 90 degrees of rotation.

So, the power ON phase draws the cross bar 1/2 of the way into alignment with the stator pole faces. The power coil then turns OFF and discharges its magnetic field during the second half of the way into alignment. By the time full alignment is made, the magnetic field is gone and the iron bar section of the rotor rotates out of alignment with no resistance.




* 
*الصور المرفقة*



LRAMdiagram4.JPG‏ (330.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 93)

* Free energy in minutes step by step

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMQqnaWUA98


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMQqnaWUA98*​


الرابط للموضوع هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل مضلل كذاب يقول لكم لاتجربوا تلك المحركات ولاتدرسوها*

* فديو نادر جدا عن الطاقة الحرة 

والمحرك الذى يولد كهرباء اكثر مما يستهلك 
Bob Teal | Magnipulsion| Missing Interview


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7oD8JG5xU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7oD8JG5xU*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح من خبير روسي لنظرية التنافر للمغانط ومبداء عمل المحركات 

* magnet motor 08072009


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NdmY...eature=channel






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NdmY...eature=channel*​


*الصور المرفقة*



وقود الماء 46.jpg‏ (15.3 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 71)



وقود الماء 45.jpg‏ (18.8 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 0)


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اليكم المزيد من المحركات بالادله لها - فأين ادلة المكذبين الذين يريدون التخلف والجهل*

واليكم المزيد 

فاين ادلتكم اللتى تويد كذبكم 

لاتوجد لان الكذب لا ادله له 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كتم تلك العلوم وعمل على منع نشرها وهو يعلم تماما انها صالحة ولكن خبث نفسه وحقده على العرب يجعله يمضى وقته في التكذيب بدون ادلة لان قلبه قد امتلئ حقدا وحسدا على انتشار تلك العلوم الى المسلمين 

فلا يملك الا كلمة لاتجربوها وهو يبكى لانه يعلم ان تم تجربتها فسنكتشف الخدعه الكبري

*
1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------





----------








----------











--------






----------








-----------










-------------








جارى التكملة والتعديل فى وقت لاحق بأذن الله تعالى





--------------
*


----------

